# Newly Planted 5 gallon! [pictures!]



## colorxmexravyne (May 8, 2012)

So, after an almost lethal mistake, my 5gal has finally been converted to a (heavily!) planted tank.















Before and after for comparison! The before picture was taken back in November, I think. The tank was mostly anacharis, with a little wisteria and hornwort in there and maybe some duckweed. Also, the sword looking plant was fake.
















^ Better views of the left and right sides, respectively.

*Updated Substrate:* Miracle Gro Organic Choice POTTING MIX! capped with CaribSea Floramax in 'Midnight'
*Updated Flora:* duckweed, salvinia minima, amazon frogbit, hornwort, anacharis, narrow leaf anacharis, a single stem of ludwigia, wisteria, water sprite, bacopa caroliniana, bacopa monnieri, dwarf saggitaria, (a little) guppy grass, giant hygro, compact amazon sword, java fern and two marimo moss balls


After what happened last time, I'm too paranoid to add my betta and snails (one mystery & then a collection of about 10 trumpet, ramshorn and pond snails) into the tank right now, but I'm planning on adding them in no later than Sunday assuming everything does well. Until then, everyone's hanging out in their QT one gallons. Can't wait to put them in, though!


----------



## AquaticGirl101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow, that aquarium is gorgeous! I've been wanting to start an NPT forever! I really like your tank, so pretty!


----------



## Megara (Feb 7, 2013)

Very Nice...i hope it all works out for you!!!!!!


----------



## colorxmexravyne (May 8, 2012)

Thank you both!

@ AquaticGirl101 - You should do it!  They're so pretttyyy


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

great job


----------



## colorxmexravyne (May 8, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

wooot looks great!


----------



## colorxmexravyne (May 8, 2012)

Thank you! I'm really proud of it!


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

wow that looks awesome! i am waiting for my own plants to grown in so i can have a jungle too!


----------



## colorxmexravyne (May 8, 2012)

Aluka said:


> wow that looks awesome! i am waiting for my own plants to grown in so i can have a jungle too!


Thank you! I think I might have actually overdone it on the plants, haha. Once they start growing, I'm probably gonna have to buy another tank. Not that that's an issue with me or anything. ;D


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Bravo! Seriously.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Beautiful tank! Wow


----------



## colorxmexravyne (May 8, 2012)

Thank you both!  I can't wait until I can put my betta in it, though!


----------



## colorxmexravyne (May 8, 2012)

So, my tank has EXPLODED with plants haha. The anacharis that used to be in the left corner has more or less taken over the tank and the water sprite on the right is out of control. o.o The giant hygro in the middle has also gotten a lot fuller, but you can't see that because of the anacharis blocking the view. You also can't see because I have a lot more floating plants on top now and they're blocking out the light (and because the first one was taken in better lighting). This, along with the anacharis mob squad, is causing some issues as far as even distribution of light is concerned and some of my plants are losing their bottom leaves so I'll have to do something about this soon.

*updated flora:* added pennywort, more ludwigia (although I'll probably be getting rid of most of it), pygmy chain sword, java moss, giant duckweed, and dwarf water lettuce.
 I had to get rid of all but two stems of the bacopa caroliniana because it just wasn't faring well in my tank for some reason. 
 Two of the dwarf sags weren't doing well either, so they got tossed as well. They, however, were replaced with the pygmy chain sword though.

*updated fauna:* my betta's finally in the tank! i've also got about 10 MTS in there now. My mystery snail will be going in there soon. The pond & ramshorn snails that had previously been in the tank have all been picked out and are now in my betta's old 1 gal bowl.

This weekend I'm gonna thin out the anacharis/water sprite, pull out all of the dead leaves that the ludwigia & giant hygro shed, and see about filling that left corner back in again. There's just a bunch of naked stems in there now and it's bothering me.


----------

